# Antenne Wifi externe



## sharky (8 Janvier 2006)

la qualité de réception wifi de mon alu book est catastrophique comparée à mon imac. est ce qu'il existe une antenne externe ou une solution pas trop cher pour améliorer cela ?

merci !


----------



## sharky (21 Janvier 2006)

merci mais en fait je cherche à optimiser la réception de mon powerbook 15', car je dois me connecter sur une borne publique à laquelle je n'ai évidement pas accès. Existe-t-il des solutions ? Est-ce qu'une carte wifi pcmcia cahngerait qqch '

merci


----------



## fentuz (21 Janvier 2006)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> merci mais en fait je cherche à optimiser la réception de mon powerbook 15', car je dois me connecter sur une borne publique à laquelle je n'ai évidement pas accès. Existe-t-il des solutions ? Est-ce qu'une carte wifi pcmcia cahngerait qqch '
> 
> merci



Est ce que tu as deja reussi a te connecter? si oui, ton antenne a un pb...
Si non il en faut une avec meilleure reception...
Je sais qu'a polytech grenoble, ils les font eux meme (avec des boite de nesquick) car il trouve que les antennes du marche sont pauvre en reception ou tres cher... Je peux tjrs demander a mon frere le schema de montage...

Maintenant, je pense pas quil y ait de port pour mettre une antenne ext sur powerbook... Et ca fait long que j'ai pas vu de PCMCIA avec...

A combien de metres est l'emetteur???


----------



## sharky (21 Janvier 2006)

la borne est à une trentaine de mettre, et il y a un terrain dégagé entre. Comme carte j'ai trouvé cela : http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?cPath=27_54&products_id=2442

ce qui est hallucinant c'est qu'avec un Imac les réception est nicekl, avec le Powerbook nule. je veux bien que l'alu atténue le signal, mais à ce point...


----------



## fentuz (21 Janvier 2006)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> la borne est à une trentaine de mettre, et il y a un terrain dégagé entre.



Donc tu devrais recevoir... Je suis connecte de tps en tps au reseau d'un ami qui habite a 100m 




			
				sharky a dit:
			
		

> Comme carte j'ai trouvé cela : http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?cPath=27_54&products_id=2442
> 
> ce qui est hallucinant c'est qu'avec un Imac les réception est nicekl, avec le Powerbook nule. je veux bien que l'alu atténue le signal, mais à ce point...



Depuis combien de tps tu as ton alu? C'est la carte de l'alu qui merde... tu peux mettre une carte comme ca (c'est ce que j'ai sur mon laptop sony) mais ca utilise bcp de ressource... A ta place je chercherai a reparer la biult-in...


----------

